# Blank pricing question



## Tman1898 (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm new to turning and selling pens, but I've done some searching online and I've been filling the 2.5x cost model for pricing.

I'm curious how anyone here prices blanks they make from atypical wood? Specifically, I've got some blanks made from Sassafras, not particularly crazy figuring, but they're from a 160 year-old farmhouse and I will have a very limited supply. Pic of the wood attached. Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 10, 2021)

The discussion in this thread might help you .




__





						Pricing
					

I've made several pens in the past few months and have sold several. I price my pens around $30-$40. I was wondering if that seems fair and how you all price your pens.



					www.penturners.org


----------



## mark james (Mar 10, 2021)

If you can get documentation that can verify a COA (Certificate of Authenticity), you may have a viable product.  For just a local historical site, the local populace may be a better candidate for selling finished pens.  

Lovely pens, well done!


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sassafras as a wood is a low value blank (<$1) so you need to sell it on the story and history as Mark pointed out.


----------

